# RED WING (Minnesota) H&M engine



## ZAPJACK (Nov 11, 2010)

Dear all,
There my last finished project
It's a amazing Hit & Miss engine unfortunatly not so polular on Continental Europe
It's perhaps crazy, but the biggest difficult was the oiler cup's. Approx one day work each + several broken tools. But finaly it look & works like a big one.
Regards :bow: :bow: th_wav


----------



## cl350rr (Nov 11, 2010)

Nice work. is that a Yamaha coil?


----------



## Maryak (Nov 12, 2010)

ZJ,

That's a beautiful model. :bow: :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## GailInNM (Nov 12, 2010)

Zapjack,
Excellent craftsman on a very nice model.
Gail in NM


----------



## putputman (Nov 12, 2010)

Zapjack, very nice looking engines. I would like to see a video of it running if possible. 

I live in Minnesota and have built the Red Wing engine also. I notice a slight difference in the castings you used. Are those castings cast in Europe?


----------



## ZAPJACK (Nov 12, 2010)

putputman  said:
			
		

> Zapjack, very nice looking engines. I would like to see a video of it running if possible.
> I live in Minnesota and have built the Red Wing engine also. I notice a slight difference in the castings you used. Are those castings cast in Europe?


Hi Putputman, I don't have video recorder, but engine run's well. Governor does his job.
It's very funny to hear and see H&M engine running.
I buy this kit in 1998 by US supplier, but I forget the name
What's differences with your kit? Pls post a couple of pictures. It's always pleasant to compare different design.
Cheers
 th_wwp


----------



## putputman (Nov 12, 2010)

Zapjack, a couple things I noticed is the head look a little different and the area were the gas tank is located is different.

Please go to my web site to see my Red Wings and videos of them. I also show one with a drag saw.

www.putputman.com


----------



## ZAPJACK (Nov 13, 2010)

putputman  said:
			
		

> Zapjack, a couple things I noticed is the head look a little different and the area were the gas tank is located is different


Ok I understand now. It's only personal choices and machining posibilities for head. And for the gas tank, there is enough area inside the castings to place it.
 woohoo1


----------

